# Hedgestreet.com



## markrmau (10 June 2005)

People may be interested in this:

http://www.hedgestreet.com/

Allows people in US to hedge against fuel, houseprices increases etc.

I don't know how popular it is, or if it will be / already is a serious financial market.

It could be a very innovative market, allowing the market value of real estate to be more readily valued (reducing chances of excessive bubble)  - by improving liquidity.

Alternatively, if this market goes big time and large players start using "risk free" dynamic hedging, it will exaserbate the buble rise and fall (ala 1987)

Edit: actually, maybe this is nothing new. Done in UK too.
http://www.financial-spread-betting.com/House-prices-spread-betting.html


----------

